# Blade question



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what size blade is used on a show poodle? Ive been using a 15 in reverse on my Poo, but from pic/ vids I have seen it looks cleaner than a 15. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a 30 on the face of a light colored dog and sometimes a 40 on my black (not a show cut, I just love a clean face and feet). Most people only use a 10 or 15 on the face of a pet.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks! I have a black, and I like him to be very "clean" as well.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I use 40 on the blacks and do it 1-2 days before the show, but on apricot I use 15 the day before the show.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We use 40 on Enzo and Leila we started her with a 30 but last week we use the 40 on her. We shave them on Wednesdays so by Sat the face looks nice and velvety for the shows.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you! Enzo is so handsome!


----------

